# Anybody actually catching fish in the heat?



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I figure the best places are deep deep parts of Hoover or Griggs. My typical hole is kinda shallow and the water level is really low. Went over yesterday, the only thing out there was the horde of mosquitos that buzzed into my ears over and over. 
I'm thinking that if I go out before the temps drop next week I'll have to go out early and hit the spots under the bridges where I know it's deep. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engineer


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

It has been painfully slow going on the Scioto and Olentangy the past week. The SMs have been hard to come by both morning and evening, and non-exsistant during the heat of the day, and everything SM I catch has been small. I did hit a nice pocket of White bass below a low head dam on the Tangy yesterday evening, none where particularly big , but it was fun.

This weekend instead of wasting my time targeting SMs on the river, I am going to try trolling for S-eye with bottom bouncers and worm harnesses on my yak in Griggs.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

The cats are hitting good everywhere

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

catching keeper crappie by the dozen in less than 3 fow on buckeye...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been hammering the saugeyes at Indian.The hot spots keep moving slighly everyday,but I'm extra lucky this week with finding them. 4'-5' water over the weekend,6'-7' water yesterday and 6'-8' today depending if we were on top or bottom of the waves, LOL! Hardly any fish marks early and couple hrs later,I marked slews of fish in the 4'-6' range.

Folks reporting the eyes are hitting very shallow at buckeye. 3'-4' depths.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KWaller said:


> catching keeper crappie by the dozen in less than 3 fow on buckeye...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice kyle! My last trip out there i was getting them on the rocks in about 3 fow hitting roadrunners really good! All over 9.....

socal, alot of fish will still come shallow and eat as long as the bait is there... Ive seen saugeye caught in 3 fow in aug. with water temps pushing 90


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice kyle! My last trip out there i was getting them on the rocks in about 3 fow hitting roadrunners really good! All over 9.....
> 
> socal, alot of fish will still come shallow and eat as long as the bait is there... Ive seen saugeye caught in 3 fow in aug. with water temps pushing 90


What size roadrunner u using saugeyefisher? Unfortunately last time out I didn't get any hogs (best fish was about 11inches) and had a lot of 8 inchers. Still, every shot under the docks I would atleast have a hit! Ill take that  I believe crappie along with other fish in shallow lakes will go where the food and shade are, not always where the drop offs are. On lakes like buckeye, loramie, dillon, indian, delaware fish (specifically crappie) will stay in less than 7fow MAX from ice out to ice on

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

You might be surprised. Last year at cj brown I fished the super hot shallow end and caught em. I buddy was at the deep water near the dam getting nothing. He called to find out where I was and when I told him he replied isn't your boat melting

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No hogs here either just good fish. I was useing 1/8 oz white with white twister..... Ran across the same thing with derek at alum... Started throwing 1/8 jigs with green twister at rocks... I had several fish hit me as soon as the lure hit the water about 6 inches from the rocks boat was in 12 fow but fish were in just a couple feet.. were ever theres bait there will be the fish eh..... Same deal with size though i think big fish for the day may have been 12 or a little better, I did drop one earlier in the day with derek that looked huge,but it was pulled out of about 10 fow.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

It was a dinkathon again last night but they were AGGRESSIVE! I was running a Strike King Pro-Model 1XS and the smallmouth were nailing it or chasing upon almost every retrieve. Do not worry because as the Olentangy River continues to warm. The fishing will continue to get better. The big smallmouth are just getting off their beds or finishing post spawn. We'll be catching the big smallmouth very soon. The last two years have a broken record for the Olentangy River. The early spring was full of big smallmouth, then they went to spawn, and one day they seemed to show up again and the rest of the summer/fall was nothing but big smallmouth.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Wife and I were at Hoover late evening and pulled our fair share of crappie. Size was not all that great as most were just over 9". Still looking for where the big ones went? We fished from 10' out to 30' most where in the 25' range.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the best four week stretch in a very long time, at least when it comes to Channels and Flatties.


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Been catching solid 2-3 lb smallies outta the local creek off craw Papis with a skirted jig head in 3 ft of water. Normally in heavy nasty cover or under trees with roots in the water. 

The large mouths have been coming on soft bait hopping off the bottom in ponds by the house too. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Texas rigging, jigging, and partaking upon various other slow methods has been my fallacy lately. After work I just want to burn a crankbait or spinner in the water hoping something large will smash it. I'm going to start out with a small Texas rigged crawdad tonight and hopefully there will be takers.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

i fish pretty much under griggs 99% of the time and this last week i haven't been able to find the smallies at all


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Went yesterday to Hoover--- Smallies aren't deep


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

This smallie measured 17 inches and I'm thinking it weighed 2 and change. I also caught afew smaller bass and panfish.


----------



## jdrose1985 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, hitting a lot of smallies on unknown creek in Franklin county, almost exclusively in the 16-18" range, mainly in shaded areas of current near laid down trees, walking the dog with Sammy 100's.

Also hitting them on small jitterbugs throughout the day


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Finding bass in ponds and small lakes. Top water in the mornin and Texas rigged worm after that. If it's hot and the waters warm find vegitation when the sun is out!




I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Best haul of the season at Indian. 2 man limit plus 6 eyes between 19"-22.5". Looks like we got highs in the 90's toward the end of the week.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

4 bass 4lbs or over in last 2 weeks. I had to get away from the bank and jig 1/4oz jig with trailer almost vertically. Im focusing on the ends of laydowns near a drop off or under the laydowns in the shade. I have to get right on top of them and be very stealthy or they're spooked. Also frog has been hot in the slop late afternoon and evening.


----------

